# Our chi's cuter!!! ***CALENDAR*** new ideas welcome!!!



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i have been on other websites..and bought a calender, and i think that our dogs are cuter then the ones on the calenders!!! i really do.. i don't know if i am being bias.. but i think ours are cuter...


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

we should make a calender hehe


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> we should make a calender hehe


I actually think that's a wonderful idea. But we would have to do a collage for each month because everyone's baby deserves a little airtime.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

I think all chis are cute  :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I think a calendar is a great idea. We could do one of those weekly desk calendars so we'd have 52 reasons to put our chi photos in!! Of course, we could have a centerfold or a few pictures between months because we have WAY more than 52 chis that deserve the limelight here!

ACK! I just had an idea!! Instead of putting holidays in the calendar like "normal" we could put everyone's chis birthdays!

I have a friend in the printing business... I'm going to see how much he'd charge for doing that!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That would so cool!! I would totally buy one of those!! 

And I agree Roie. I've been on other chihuahua sites and message boards and the chi's here are just so flippin' adorable! And they're 20 times cuter than most of the ones in those calanders.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

That's a great idea!! Ya know what I just thought...if we all pitch in and do our part, maybe we could sell the calendars and put the money towards runing the site. that way the adverts would be gone...just an idea


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

That would be such a good idea. I have grown to love all of your chis and get so attached to them. (funny I have never met any of them) I'd be flipping through it every day!!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

if the whole calender thing goes as planned we can also put money not only towards this site but to chihuahua rescues or something..


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

hey I'D buy it ! just think my jamoka as a chihuahua people centerfold! lol then we do playgirl!!!!!! then Jemini can do playboy!!!:bootyshake: :toothy7: lol ye ai know i have issues


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i would def buy one of those too , i never buy a calender because i can not relate to those chi's, but chi people chi's are great !!!

kisses nat


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

funny i was thinking that when i wrote the thread... lol i think it would be awesome, we could do a collage, like for January have all the chi's dress up in their winter gear, February in red and pink and hearts, march green and saint patties day, April in rain coats. may smelling flowers, hehe it woul just be so great, the proceeds if we do really well could go to rescues as well as the site.. maybe www.savethechihuahuas.com wow i think we are really on to something.. here is what i think would be good themes for collages.. these are just ideas.. if anyone has anything better.. or an idea.. just post.. we could make a really awesome calendar!!! 

January: theme "All Bundled Up" a pic of your dog in their winter gear in the outdoors. or inside in front of the fire... 

February: "Puppy Love" pics of your dogs in red pink and white, or hearts, for valentines day.

March: "Off the the Emerald Isle" have your pup dressed in a saint patties day theme

April: "On the go" a pic of your dog in thier carrier

May: "the great outdoors" show your pup enjoying there favorite thing to do outside

June: "R&R" show your pup snoozing

July : be patriotic show us how you support your country.. dress your dog up in your countries colors (like american=red white and blue)

August: "The dog days of summer" show your dog doing whatever they love to do in the summer

September: cat walk. Show your dog in thier best apparel

October "Costume Party" show your puppies halloween spirit in there costume

november: family fun, chi's and they friends and family

December: happy holidays, show your favorite holiday pic of your chi, Christmas, Kwanzaa, Hanukkah, whatever.. and holiday..


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

oops link gone wrong :shock:  let me find it..


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't know if we could get enough pics of our pups in a 12 month calendar like you're talking about though, even with a collage. They'd have to be really small photos or one REALLY big calendar.

Do you think we could do that? Or would a weekly desk calendar be better where every week, there was a new pic of someone's pup(s) or a collage where you could actually see them?

Just a thought... I've got a call in to find out how much my friend would charge me for doing both versions.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

cooper... yea.. i can see how the 12 pics could be a pain.. but i do like the desk calender.. we might be able to do like 1 family of chi's or if they do not have multiple.. maybe 2 to a page... because we have more than 52 chi's...


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

we could always do it who ever answers to this thread then those will be the pups in the calender..or we can post up a new thread asking who would like to be in it..after a certain date will be the cut off and then those will be the doggies in the calender. just a thought


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

> we could always do it who ever answers to this thread then those will be the pups in the calender..or we can post up a new thread asking who would like to be in it..after a certain date will be the cut off and then those will be the doggies in the calender. just a thought


That's a good idea. Cause even though there are more than 52 chi's on here, some people might not want to do it. 

I think we could still do the themes with the months. Have a couple to a page (or chi families like someone said) and have them go along with the theme for that month. That was be super cute! I know I would buy it. 

I also like the idea someone had of the money not only going to a site but going to chihuahua rescues.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

I agree! I always see calendars, magazines etc. and think all of our Chis blow them out of the water  We should try to do something


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

what if we did 365 chis? one for every day? you know those calenders that are just one day, and you pull off the pages as the days go by? 365 would sure be a lot of pics but then all of our babies could share the limelight!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I love the idea of a calendar with our chi's I would certainly buy one. This subject came up once before but then it kind of went away. I really like the idea of making money to help this site and chi rescues


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

:shock: 365 is a lot of pix...but i love the idea of the calendar


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

If it's a 52 week thing you can put pics of chis whose bday falls on that week, and if more than one then a collage. And the same can be done for the 365 day idea. I hope that wasn't to confusing and someone got the point :wink: .


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

wow these are all really good idea's.. cooper is going to find out the cost to make them...


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

ilovekeiki said:


> what if we did 365 chis? one for every day? you know those calenders that are just one day, and you pull off the pages as the days go by? 365 would sure be a lot of pics but then all of our babies could share the limelight!


you know what i like this idea but i think it still would be an issue, 
so i think the ACTIVE members should get to be in it. like thoes who have n't been active in months shouldn't be in it. (unless you had an illness, b/c i know a few were sick on here ) b/c there's like 2000 people on here! and the number grows everyday. oh and mutil chi homes should be together i like that idea who ever said it !


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

What a great idea  i would def buy a chi people calendar


----------



## Zabet (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm in, specially since it gives me an excuse to use the new sewing machine to make more cute outfits for Callie. HA! like I need an excuse!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I haven't heard from my friend yet on the cost for printing a calendar, but I did look online and got a few quotes from different places. Here's what I found out:

For a 12-month calendar with 12 photos, color ... no customization (our chi's birthdays, etc.) 200 count: approximately $14 USD, £7.78 and about 11.40 Euro. The total in USD to print 200 12-page calendars is $2800 or £1555.

For a desktop weekly calendar, we can get 52 weeks, photos for each week AND the place I looked at will let designers work with you for FREE, as well as give you free stuff like shipping and handling. They quoted me on 150 calendars and the price was the same as the 12-page calendar above. The site was http://www.koolprint.com if anyone wants to look but BEWARE - when you pull up the site, an automatic chat window will open with customer service and, if you talk to them, they'll be ready to place your order right then and there. The girl I spoke with was helpful but she really wanted to make a sale. :lol: 

Things we need to get quotes for the calendar:


About how many will we need?
Can everyone supply high resolution photos of their pups? (since we can't upload them here, I can fix a site where everyone can upload photos if we want)
How much are we willing to pay for the calendar? I can figure shipping within the US is going to be about $4, to the European area, Global Priority Mail is about $12 (£6-7 or 9.77 Euro). The Asian area (what's that area called now that it's not "The Orient" anymore?) is slightly more exensive at $14 to Hong Kong or 108 Hong Kong Dollars. China is $14 as well or 113 CNY.

My brain just ran out of steam. Too many numbers, not enough coffee.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

How did I miss this post?! I LOVE the idea and I would be more than willing to pitch in! Let's try to keep this going and find out if we can actually do it or not.

And a big thanks to Cooper's mom for getting all those figures for us to look at.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I love the idea - I would definitely participate and buy a calendar. I think I would prefer the regular 12 or 16 month wall calendar, and just use a collage of several chis on each page. Just depends on how many members want to participate. That might not be feasible. But, whatever the majority wants will be fine. 

Cheryl, doesn't Kinko's and Office Depot do this type of thing? If so, would they be cheaper? Just a thought. 

We do have over 2000 members on this forum, but a lot of them are no longer active. Maybe one of the mods could tell us approximately how many active members we have. You would need to have a cut-off date for participating at some point, as we have new members joining all the time.

I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

This is such a cute idea!
I know I'm not active a whole lot (trying to planning a wedding & going to school full time/working full time kills me!) but I'd love my little Diesel to be in it. 
I understand if he couldn't be... I'd definitely still buy one.

:wink:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Love,love the idea of a calender...i would buy one no doubt  :wave:


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I want one!!!!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

wow i didnt think bringing up that we should make a calender would turn so huge!  thanks to ROIE if you never brought up that u think all our dogs were cuter it would've never came to this but i'm sure glad you did! if you all agree i'm gonna make a new post for people to sign up if they want to be in the calender...just let me know when you guys think the cut off date should be. AGREE or DISAGREE? oh and COOPER we really do need to figure out how many calenders need to be made..also maybe small local stores can carry it and let them know its for this site and chihuahua rescues..and say maybe 50 cents us money out of each sold calender can go to them for supporting it? just a thought


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm in ...and i'm buying several  

kisses nat


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Will there be any rules or qualifications to being in the calendar? I mean, will it feature any member's Chi that is registered with the site before the order is made or should it be only active members, members with X number of posts, active since a specific date, etc.? 

Also, I'd definitely be interested in buying more than one. 12 month, 16 month, Chi-a-Day--I don't care!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> wow i didnt think bringing up that we should make a calender would turn so huge!  thanks to ROIE if you never brought up that u think all our dogs were cuter it would've never came to this but i'm sure glad you did! if you all agree i'm gonna make a new post for people to sign up if they want to be in the calender...just let me know when you guys think the cut off date should be. AGREE or DISAGREE? oh and COOPER we really do need to figure out how many calenders need to be made..also maybe small local stores can carry it and let them know its for this site and chihuahua rescues..and say maybe 50 cents us money out of each sold calender can go to them for supporting it? just a thought


thanks. I thought it would be a cool topic.. and the outcome is great. Maybe we can make a thread in the pics board?? Saying "If you want your chi in the calender please post by such and such a date" that way no one is excluded, and everyone has a chance to enter thier chi, weather they take it or not is up to them.

Now about the numbers, how many does each person want to sell?? I like the local buisness idea, i know some places that would sell them! if we do sell, then we will send our money to the admin and to a shelter or two, or a chi organization?? Also once we find out the number of calenders, we need to know how much each person will have to pay for the publishing.. also what will the price of our calenders be??


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i made the thread in chi pics.. i wrote what we wanna do basically.. you guys can look at it.. i did not set a date because we haven't agreed on one yet.. maybe 3 weeks?? because i know a lot of people are at school and stuff and it will be hard for people to get on everyday so this will give them plenty of time to get their pic in...also i said if anyone has questions or ideas to post them here to keep the otherone low on text..


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I like the whole putting it in stores idea. But to do that we'd need A LOT of calanders. I personally don't know any stores around here that would sell them though, which stinks. I paid like $12 or something like that for my chi-calander (regular calander). So...maybe something around that? It's going to take a lot of cash to get the things printed up if we're going to put them in businesses too.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

count Stitchy in lol gives me more excuse to chase him around with a camera  can I still include Nemo???


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Yoshis in*

Yoshi would love to be in the calendar.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Great idea guys!! What if our chi might not be full chi...ex) Cooper? hehe, is he allowed to be in the calender...if not I understand. lol. Sometimes he doesn't look like a chihuahua. hehe. :roll: 

But I'll for sure buy one no matter what!!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

if you want your chi's to be in the calender go to the thread chihuahua pictures into the post about the calender and put down your chi's name and birthdate


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

ohh and since your brought up nemo...maybe we can have a section somwhere in the calender in memory of him and all the other chi's who are not with us anymore?


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Nemo: hmmm we could make him his own section.. or how about putting him on a page with stitch.. and where his birtday is write "Rest In Peice" 

Cooper: of course he can be in the calender.. he is part chi! And a member of the site, so he is most certainly welcome.. 

if you have any questions that you want awnsered right away, feel free to PM peanutnutternjelly or me and we will help you out..


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> just let me know when you guys think the cut off date should be. AGREE or DISAGREE?


I AGREE it should be a cut off date! :lol: lol but when i don't know


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

yea on the other thread it says i was thinking 3 weeks?? that way everyone has a chance to get their pics in!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh dang i didn't see that now i have to find a great pic of jem


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

also.. any chis no longer with us.. we will either make a section for them.. or they can go with the new chis there parents got.. we haven't decided yet..


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

im gonna write this message in caps but i'm not yelling  
THOSE OF YOU WHO WANT YOUR CHI TO BE IN THE CALENDER MAKE SURE YOU SAY SO UNDER THE THREAD UNDER CHIHUAHUA PICTURES..THERE'S 2 POST GOING ON THERE ON SAYING WHERE YOU CAN SUBMIT YOUR PICTURES AND ANOTHER THAT ASK FOR YOU CHI'S NAME AND B-DAY.. THEY BOTH HAVE CALENDER IN THE SUBJECT LINE.
so all of you do that and we can get this on its way


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

YAY!!!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

are we sending holiday/seasonal pix also?....how many can we send?


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

send as many as you'd like..


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

great idea, i was considering a chihuahua calendar when the site did a chi of the month competition. But it seemed a bit unfair to only have twelve chihuahuas in it, plus some of the comp winners didnt have photos of high enough quality for printing. so itd be realy great if we could get quite a few chis in it
few suggestions:
-people who want their picture to feature in the calendar should actualy be willing to buy one.
-Get a post together so everyone who wants to buy one puts there names down, so you know what number your looking at, just from the site.
Im fine with any profit going soley to charity.
Possibly u cud get some advertising money to pay for some of the cost of the calendar, by offering to put a small advert say on the back of the calendar or maybe as a flyer within the calendar packaging. If you decide on the flyer you could probably get a few people paying to put their adverts in.
let me know if u need any help
hope we manage to get one together, id personaly love to get one.
mia
x


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

yea we are working something out for pricing...


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

WE'RE HOLDING A CHAT RIGHT NOW TO ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS YOU HAVE ABOUT THE CALENDER..SO GO IF YOU WISH


----------

